# "I've never seen so many words in one place!"



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

I work with such strange people.   

So one of the designers just now asked me how to spell smorgasbord. He's working on a sign for an upcoming company event. I told him I suck at spelling but we have a dictionary. He asked where he would find it on the intranet. I said, no, we have a PHYSICAL DICTIONARY in the office, not a virtual one on the corporate site.  

He picked up the dictionary and (after blowing dust off of it) began thumbing through it. He become somewhat enamored with the whole thing and started reading random definitions and then using the word in a sentence. He finally exclaimed "I've never seen so many words in one place! This is awesome!"

I told him we also have a thesaurus and (after he looked up thesaurus in the dictionary) he said "I'm gonna use that when I write my next email!"

May the gods help us...


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't stop laughing!  lmao


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I feel like saying that when I read a Will Self blog post...


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

He'd never seen a dictionary before? That's a <sad> sign of the times . . .


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

Should have known a Sith would break the seventh seal.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Rue


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

SBJones said:


> Should have known a Sith would break the seventh seal.


In my defense, it was purely accidental.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> In my defense, it was purely accidental.


If you unleash a monster, you are responsible for restraining it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

JohnHindmarsh said:


> If you unleash a monster, you are responsible for restraining it...


FINE! FINE! *goes off to hide office thesaurus and dictionary*


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

But...surely he would have had to have used one at school?


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

MrAzzatagoestotheinternet said:


> Remit
> noun
> rəˈmit,ˈrēˌmit/
> 1. the task or area of activity officially assigned to an individual or organization.
> ...


My remit is the dishes.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

I actually have thesaurus.com open in a tab at this very moment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is pretty funny . . . . and I think deserving of a wider audience, so I'm moving it to Not Quite Kindle.

There was one time a teen volunteer at the church, who had to be taught where to put the stamp and return address on envelopes to be mailed!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought a paperback thesaurus last week. Webster's New Thesaurus. Love it. When I was a kid I used to read the dictionary for fun.


----------



## jimbro (Jan 10, 2014)

Issy said:


> ... a school refuser. ...


I had to look this one up. From Wikipedia: "School refusal is the refusal to attend school* due to emotional distress*. School refusal *differs from truancy* in that children with school refusal feel anxiety or fear towards school, whereas truant children generally have no feelings of fear towards school, often feeling angry or bored with it instead. ... Formerly called School Phobia..."

My remit is *not *education, but I've just been educated a bit.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Ginger root tea is now covering my desk. Hilarious!


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I work with such strange people.
> 
> So one of the designers just now asked me how to spell smorgasbord. He's working on a sign for an upcoming company event. I told him I suck at spelling but we have a dictionary. He asked where he would find it on the intranet. I said, no, we have a PHYSICAL DICTIONARY in the office, not a virtual one on the corporate site.
> 
> ...


LOL! OMG, that's funny. How old is he, twelve?


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

That's pretty funny! What's sad is it is becoming more and more common every day.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Oof


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

oof? or oaf?


----------



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

'I've never seen so many words in one place.' - hilarious... is it copyrighted (the quote, not the dictionary)?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Ken Magee said:


> 'I've never seen so many words in one place.' - hilarious... is it copyrighted (the quote, not the dictionary)?


I almost told him he should write a book review for the dictionary with this quote. But then I realized he is a literal young man and probably would have.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I get distracted when I use a dictionary or thesaurus as well, fascinating


----------

